# Where do you watch E3 live?



## Hakoda (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey there Tempers, 

This year is my first year where I get out of school BEFORE E3. I've always watched the recorded videos after I got home from school but this year I get to watch them live. I have G4TV via my cable box but I'd rather watch them on my computer if possible. Does anyone know the best place to watch it? Does G4's site just host the live ones as well? I've heard they do a lot of commercials during the live broadcasts, is that true?

Sorry for all the weird questions, first time for me.


----------



## Matthew (Jun 7, 2010)

IGN are supposed to be doing it.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 7, 2010)

Nintendo are showing theirs here: http://e3.nintendo.com/

I have other back ups like Gamespot, Gametrailers and others.  Not really been that fond of IGN's coverage to be honest.


----------



## Minox (Jun 7, 2010)

Gametrailers.


----------



## doeo (Jun 7, 2010)

Matthew said:
			
		

> IGN are supposed to be doing it.



ON the site?


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh man, I can't wait for this E3. Nintendo 3ds, vitality sensor, and the New Zelda Wii game. Holy potatoes.


I only watch the Nintendo E3 (it's the only one that matters if you don't care for shooters), and I can watch it here.


----------



## MMX (Jun 7, 2010)

probably the stream/site that doesn't break down. 

Don't know where I watched last year, I think it was gamespot.


----------



## KuRensan (Jun 7, 2010)

9.00 AM what time is that in Europe ??
I really want to see it live =3
that would be the first time so I hope 9PM in Europe or 8PM


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 7, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Gametrailers.


Same here. Their servers are normally very reliable. I find Gamespot and IGN to be very iffy and Nintendo's own stream to be very low quality.


----------



## DCG (Jun 7, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> 9.00 AM what time is that in Europe ??
> I really want to see it live =3
> that would be the first time so I hope 9PM in Europe or 8PM




where is it being held?


----------



## KuRensan (Jun 7, 2010)

the website say's "pacific time"


----------



## Midna (Jun 7, 2010)

Bugger. It happens for me right at the start of school. I might be able to catch half an hour of it in my spare block in the computer lab.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 7, 2010)

I will be watching it on Gamespot this year. It's going to be my first time watching it, too!


----------



## Devin (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't know. My computer is from 1997? So it's very slow. I think my family room get's the G4TV channel so maybe I'll watch it in that room. Either that, or I watch it in slow motion, on my computer.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jun 7, 2010)

i don't see the point in watching E3 live, you find out exactly the same thing from the 100000000 youtube videos uploaded by randoms who think they are the first, the only difference is, you'll find out a couple of hours before me, im a gamer, but that only applies when the games released not when they hype it so much that ill get bored when i start playing it because ive seen half the story.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 7, 2010)

Will it be real streaming URL or embedded flash player only ?
I missed it last year, but previous years it was possible to send the stream to software like VLC (for recording hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Well, If I can watch it fullscreen and if my 1Mb/s speed limit is enough, I'm ok with any format anyway.


For people asking the time in Europe, it's 18H (GMT+1), or 5PM (GMT) for UK and Portugal.


----------



## doeo (Jun 7, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Will it be real streaming URL or embedded flash player only ?
> I missed it last year, but previous years it was possible to send the stream to software like VLC (for recording hehe
> 
> 
> ...



I got confused in your post. :/

So what time would it be if the time is say... GMT+4 ?


----------



## Cyan (Jun 7, 2010)

GMT = 5PM

so GMT+4 = 5+4 ? 21H (or 9PM)
But some countries doesn't use Daylight Saving Time feature, and other country are 30min difference instead of 1H, so it's really a per country basis.

At the time of my previous post, it was 9AM in pacific time, and 18H in france.
You can check http://www.timezonecheck.com/ or http://www.worldtimezone.com/


I'm looking for a website which let you input the time for a given place, and see all the other countries time.
I think there was one posted in front page once, for a wifi-night or an event like that.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll most likely be watching it on GameTrailers or IGN. Or, if the tempcast crew is okay with my idea (and moreover if it's possible), watch the stream from the tempcast stream. That probably makes no sense but it isn't important anyway.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 7, 2010)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> i don't see the point in watching E3 live


For me its finding out at the same time as others.  I'll be on IRC and also talking to people via the shoutbox, its good to see peoples first reactions, people predictions right before things are announced.

For me while these conferences are happening, its the best time to be on IRC and on the forum.  There is a buzz that can't be recreated some time after the event has happened.


----------



## nintyfreak (Jun 7, 2010)

For the last 4 years ive either watched it live or rushed home from work and sat down for 4 hours, so its all news to me anyway, it appears live


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 7, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> SOS-Rens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its held at the same place every year Los Angeles Convention Center in California


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 7, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> DCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to actually go there, but it's all the way across the country where I live. It's also WAY too expensive.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 7, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Vincent Valentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So true. 
I was just following this WWDC conference, and it really gives you a very special and unique feeling, it's fantastic!
Too bad it's happening in the middle of my exams and the World Cup, giving me little to no time to be on the temp


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 7, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i went in 2001 and 2004...in 2001 i remember they showed off Devil May Cry,Luigi's Mansion,Pikmin and SSBM.2004 is when they showed off Zelda Twilight Princess & GTA San Andreas.They also showed off PSP and DS that year.I want to go to another one maybe next year if i go back to the states =p.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 7, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its 5 hours away for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd go but I don't have the money. if I was going I'd definitely blog here on the Temp for you guys. Alright then, GameTrailers it is this year.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jun 11, 2010)

I like gamespot, been my homepage for as long as I've had the internet.
They've got some cool live demos of games and of course, all the conferences are live.
Might as well stick to what I know best.


----------



## Aeladya (Jun 11, 2010)

Usually my computer. We don't have G4 anymore.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jun 11, 2010)

I won't need to watch them live since I will actually be there.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 11, 2010)

G4 coverage is usually pretty good. But when i miss the G4 coverage, or cant see it at the time, i go to gametrailers.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 12, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> G4 coverage is usually pretty good. But when i miss the G4 coverage, or cant see it at the time, i go to gametrailers.



Yeah, thats who i usually watch it from, they show all the big stuff and the small stuff too, and even do late night re-runs incase you missed it live that day


----------



## zuron7 (Jun 13, 2010)

Maybe, you can try Youtube since they are doing it this time in partnership with. IGN.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh i know!
http://e3.nintendo.com/
Doez i getz Cookiezz?


----------

